# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Malware Search. Conduit How to remove it

## markDuffy

Hi
God knows if it is in order to ask here but all my experiences with this forum have been so reliable so please do not shoot me down in flames if this is out of order.

I have picked "search.conduit" which has replaced Google as my default search engine. Using the Google tools to make Google my default and removing Search Conduit from the list in Google does not work. 

My system is 
Windows 7
64 bit

I run start up control panel by Mike Lin having disabled the MS one because my voice recording was not automatic with MS and I interview people (pain to have interviewed someone for an hour on a technical issue and not have the recording).

I will keep looking but am very suspicious at these catch all solutions which suggest you down load a scanner for free, have the machine scanned and then they want $30 and still nothing works. 

Again hope this is OK to ask here. 

Mark

----------


## Paul

I'd recommend posting issues like this at a malware forum (e.g. malwarebytes, avast, etc).  Or e-mail support(at)conduit.com.  From what I've briefly read, Conduit doesn't make the toolbars, it just provides the platform that others use to build interfaces to the various browsers (IE, Chrome, FF, etc).

----------


## Domski

It might also be worth running SuperAntiSpyware and Spybot Search&Destroy. Both are excellent at detecting and removing malware.

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> I will keep looking but am very suspicious at these catch all solutions which suggest you down load a scanner for free, have the machine scanned and then they want $30 and still nothing works.



Do not ever do this. A very good way of letting trojans into your machine and getting your credit card details stolen.

----------


## Mordred

My last PC got nailed last year with a tough to remove malware issue.  I was (basically) locked of my computer as was being held ransom to a program that promised it would "remove the affect areas" of my computer.  My last PC was at that time already over 4 years old so I bought a new one.  However, after some trial and error regarding getting SuperAntiSpyware  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  to run in safe mode, all the problems were removed from it and I was left with every program and file that was there before the intrusion.

----------


## teylyn

read anything published by MVP rpggamergirl at Experts Exchange. First stop

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft...r-Malware.html

----------


## teylyn

read anything published by MVP rpggamergirl at Experts Exchange. First stop

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft...r-Malware.html

----------


## Bob Phillips

Sounds like you are already infected to me. I would run one of these online scans (or even both)

Eset Online Scanner
http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/


HouseCall - Free Online Virus and Spyware Scan
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/uk/

and also run MalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpyware .

Never rely on just one virus detection application.

----------

